# Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............



## 16vdjt (Jan 17, 2003)

It has front end damage. Wondering if I should spend the $$ on the car or part it out. Will need about $750 worth of frame repair and an alignment and 2 front tires. Not bad for the price of admission, this thing really has some power to it, after reading up I think it was chipped. Everything works on this fully loaded car, (amazing what you could get in 86'), except the speedo and the outer door lock on driver door. My concern is putting money in to this car and having other things break and it being a money pit at a time when my new business should get the cash if anything. So here is what I am seeing so far after running it around and just wondering if any one thinks I should invest or part.
* Yellow light on dash looks kind of like this (O) does not go out
* short squealing sound at start up (thinking belt or turbo bearing)
* clutch pedal sometimes has a tendency to stick half way down, I can put my foot behind the pedal and pull up and then it won't happen again for a while, no slippage or chatter though (clutch hydraulics going?)
So far that is it, so far, I know parts for these can be pricey and I am just asking to get any opinions on this car and if it is wise to invest in it or just part it out to those who are in to working on these and the cars that parts transfer to. Any help or answers at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (16vdjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdjt* »_
1 * Yellow light on dash looks kind of like this (O) does not go out
2 * short squealing sound at start up (thinking belt or turbo bearing)
3 * clutch pedal sometimes has a tendency to stick half way down, I can put my foot behind the pedal and pull up and then it won't happen again for a while, no slippage or chatter though (clutch hydraulics going?)


1. Not sure, but I'm sure someone will chime in.
2. Yup, belt.
3. Bad clutch master & slave cylinders. Always replace the slave and master at the same time. TRUST ME. BTDT...








As for whether it will be a money pit...it's a Typ44 Audi, of course it will be a money pit.







Seriously, the drivetrain is next to indestructable, it's the little stuff that will get ya. Things like brake pressure accumulators, steering racks, hydrolics, and electronics. if you knew the history of nthe car it would help a lot...that said, if you can rebuild it and keep the total under $1,200, it's a great car. If it's chipped and had the wastegate spring done, you're looking at around 225hp. Lots of fun...


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (16vdjt)*

not worth rebuilding in my opinion.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (28)*

Not sure if I agree. If you can rebuild it and it an all over repaint for under $1,500...I'd say go for it. You could easily sell it for more than that with a good quality fresh paint job...


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (duandcc)*

I believe that that light in the dash is a warning light on brake pad wear. Not sure, but i think i remember reading that in another post.
If you part it , you will make some money off of the engine and turbo, and some of the other stuff. Most of it, you will need to find ppl that need those specific parts. Not exactly sure what would be the best route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Not sure if I agree. If you can rebuild it and it an all over repaint for under $1,500...I'd say go for it. You could easily sell it for more than that with a good quality fresh paint job...

he paid 384 for it, it probably cost him 20 - 100 to get it home depending on if he has his owner tow setup or if he had it towed
Not sure what your state laws are, but around here a salvage vehicle has to be inspected and then registered and more for the title transfer... usually around 100 for all that. 
He says it needs $750 worth of frame work, that means he has to have a pro shop do it. If it needs frame time that means a lot of panels are going to be messed up so depending on if he needs hood, headlights, fenders, etc, that can get expensive. 
then comes paint, usually the most expensive part. 
plus the car will always have a proir salvage title which drops the value. 
You can buy an un-wrecked audi 5000 for dirt cheap...


----------



## 16vdjt (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (28)*

Actually drove the thing home from the auction, pulls hard left, tons of power, must have been chipped, seems like a fun car when it drives straight, no total on the title, no damage to body panels, would only need frame shop to pull front frame horn back and install used steering knuckle etc to get it going straight, then align and 2 tires, but that with some needed maint. would put me up to $1500 quick, needs trans mounts and exh. hangers, maybe v belts and possibly clutch hydraulics, sounds like brake pads soon too, steering rack leaks and have a small oil leak somewhere, shame because everything works on this car as far as electronics (except speedo) 
Hmm...do I need a car? should I take the bus? parking fees, insurance fees, money pit that was a great car when it came out but will cost me dough now and could drop dead at any minute, allright I'm gonna sit on it and see if I can part it or sell as is until more $$ comes in and then maybe fix it. If you are interested make an offer and thanks for the help!


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (16vdjt)*

well, if you decide to fix it I am parting out an 86 5000 S 
I'll sell parts cheap


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (16vdjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdjt* »_
* Yellow light on dash looks kind of like this (O) does not go out
* short squealing sound at start up (thinking belt or turbo bearing)
* clutch pedal sometimes has a tendency to stick half way down, I can put my foot behind the pedal and pull up and then it won't happen again for a while, no slippage or chatter though (clutch hydraulics going?)


I have a 91 200, but basically same car:
1. The yellow light may mean your brake pads are worn. That's what mine did, but I have the UFO brake setup and the pads have wear sensors. Check your manual if you have one.
2. My car currently has a short squealing at startup, and it is the STARTER itself. I have the replacement I didn't put on yet.
3. The clutch return spring may be bad-I replaced this on my car when I first got it as did the same thing. It is a 4-5 inch spring located under the dash (up on the clutch pedal itself) and has a white sleeve or casing on it.
Again, I'm referencing a "different" car, but I've had/have all the same symptoms you are referring to.


----------



## 16vdjt (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Just bought 1986 5000cs Turbo Quattro at auction $384.00 but............ (28)*

Do you have a good radiator? if so how much shipped to Seattle, WA 98117
Thanks


----------

